
Ask HN: Using custom linux kernel on a recent laptop (haswell and up)? - soulbadguy
I haven&#x27;t done it in while and i am wondering if there are any advantage to customize and compile my own Linux kernel instead of using whatever ships with my distro (ubuntu 15.10 in this case).I am particularly hoping for better battery life
======
psgbg
Well, I won't recommend it to you unless you have a specific reason to do it
(but just for fun... counts).

As a haswell user the only thing I have to say is, before Linux 4.4, the new
P-state driver was awful specially for the powersave preset.

Other than that, probably won't worth it. Sure you can make it boot fast and
use less memory, but in general is marginal. I used to have a linux-ck kernel
and for some reason it stabilized my gaming in wine. Skyrim didn't
crash/freeze as often, other than that... with my i3 I only squeezed 1-2 fps
in my bad 20 something fps. But now wine got better, and I didn't rebuild the
linux-ck anymore.

